# where to buy a whole pig for smoking in connecticut



## chevydude26 (Dec 5, 2013)

Im going to smoke a pig this coming spring. I live in connecticut. I would like to know where to get a pig all ready butchered and ready to put in the smoker.


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 5, 2013)

a farm


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 5, 2013)

Where in CT are you?


----------



## ice daddy (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't know about up there, but around here most grocery stores that have a meat cutting department can order one if given enough advance notice.  Hope this helps, it can't hurt to ask your local meat market.   Good Luck  ed













photo 5.JPG



__ ice daddy
__ May 15, 2013


----------



## chuckles (Dec 5, 2013)

I stopped by the grocery store meat dept and an independent butcher shop this morning to pick up some stuff and they both agreed with what Ice Daddy' was told. The independent said he only needed a couple days advanced request.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Dec 19, 2013)

Salem Country Meats in Salem CT


----------

